# Daughter's Wedding Big Smoke



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2009)

As well as many of you guys and ladies know that I got tapped it smoke the meat for our daughter's wedding really by request. It took about 19 hours to smoke it all and it was a great time (now I say that) It all was smoke with some hickory, apple and some cherry. Included 2 ( 10lbers) briskets, 4 butts for pulling, 2 turkey breast, and then 2 really big ( 8lbs each) pork loins. So not many pictures but I did what I could do.
This is one on the briskets. This is the 10lber awaiting foiling.

Lucky for me and I couldn't have better timing while sreaching for a chimmey for the bandera (formally dawns) I found the smoke vault 24" on sale so heres my other new smoker and working it is doing a fine job.

Here we have got both smokers going and one of the regular grills for the pork loins. Nice thin blue 

The turkey breast were nice and golden being smoked with some apple & cherry mixture. Yes that is the pop up thingey. Jerry says he leaves them in so I did too. Then it never poped up  ???????

One of the 4 trays of pulled pork 3 were done at a couple of weeks ago. 
I really learned alot at the gathering and this was one of the lessons. This brisket was so tender all I had to do almost was to lay the knife on it.


This is he wedding party alot hah. The 3 girls in the back are ours 

It was really fun for the most part. I called it close for I was suppose to have it all ready at 3:00 and I was slicing the most of it at 3:15 but we pulled it off and all was well and very muchly enjoyed by all.
PS This was a cool part thanks to Skype that is donald our son and his wife in Germany. They were able to see the wedding in germany over the internet and a webcam.

Thanks for everyone who attened the gathering you people really showed me alot. Thanks for looking at my thread.


----------



## smokingd (Oct 18, 2009)

congrat's looks like you enjoyed.  nice smoke hope my girls let me smoke for there wedding


----------



## treegje (Oct 18, 2009)

looks good ,no marriage with a bbq / smoker here
that is things where we can here only of dreams


----------



## chefrob (Oct 18, 2009)

looks great and congrats to you and your family for getting a little bigger!


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice job, Mark! Thanks for the pics of the wedding too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks Great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





With that big of wedding I am surprised you could afford anything but hot dogs... 
_Doesn't the Dad always get stuck with the bill for the daughters wedding?_


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Mark !!!  That all looks awesome!! Points for sure cuz i know u deserve them !!!


----------



## alx (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome Mark.I can appreciate the work you/wife put into this.Great job on the meat and heck of a good looking group you have
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







What a great thing you did............


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on the wedding and the smoke!  Wishing your daughter the best as she embarks on her new journey.


----------



## rw willy (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats looked like a great time and food.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like everything worked out great.
I always leave the little pop up thingy in any poultry it comes with, won't burn and removing it would just leave a gaping hole in the meat.
Food all looked really great, love the fact that you had Skype running and your son was able to be a part of it from so far away.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on the big day for your family, Mark. The food looked like it was probably the easy part of the prep for the big day!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job Mark. I am sure your daughter really appreciated you doing this for her. Now you need to train them  so they can carry on the tradition


----------



## bassman (Oct 18, 2009)

Won't be long and you'll be out looking for more daughters to marry off!  Good excuse to have a smoke party.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Congratulations.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like you did an awesome job Mark and lad everything went well


----------



## kookie (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats and very cool that son and his family were able to watch............


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats to your daughters parents!  Nice Job!  My turn is in november but I am flying there to give her away so no cookin.  Thumbs up on it all!


----------



## ronp (Oct 19, 2009)

Good job there Mark. Everything looked great.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice job on the smoke and congratulations to the whole family on the wedding.  I'm glad you got that shot of the porch.  I've always wondered what that surfboard said.  LOL


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats Mark.  Awesome looking feast.  Man those turkey breasts look awesome...


----------



## cman95 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great jo, everything looks good. I hope your daughter has a happy marriage.


----------



## rivet (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulaitons Mark! Beautiful group picture and food too. Well done!


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 19, 2009)

congrats mark, and the food you turned out looks great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just want thank all of you here that helped me along the way to be able to pull off something of this size. Everything turned out great and it was all well received by everyone there. I got so many complaments on the food and I have alot of you to thank for that from advice or just a pat on the back and saying I know you can. So a great big
THANK YOU  goes out to all.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!  What a great wedding...you have a beautiful family too!!  Congratulations!


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 6, 2009)

Mark,

Congrats on your big day.   It is great that your son and daughter in law could be there via the Internet, instead of just in spirit.  You did a great  job on the meat and in 20 years when my daughter get married, you can take the lessons you learned and be the only Smoking engineer I will hire.
Congrats again,  Great job.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 7, 2009)

WoW, impressive, and I am sure it tasted as good as it looked.  Many will remember your daughters wedding, because of the great food you prepared with love!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2009)

Everything lookedgreat and the girls are lovely. The food made me drool! Now, I gotta go fix something,danged Q-view!!!


----------

